# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Pre employment testing for L.E.

## c21

Hey folks,
Does anyone know if they test for Roids during a pre employment D.T for L.E ?
I heard they just test for illegal stuff like coke,pot etc.. 
Thanks much..

Peace..

----------


## ovidiu31

in canada, they test for illegal substances such as coke, heroin, weed and stuff like that. Usually those tests are cheap unless you wanna go work for a big company that can afford those expensive tests.

----------


## c21

Thanks for the input bro....

----------


## ovidiu31

no problem! here is a bump! so other members can see it!

----------


## thegodfather

> Hey folks,
> Does anyone know if they test for Roids during a pre employment D.T for L.E ?
> I heard they just test for illegal stuff like coke,pot etc.. 
> Thanks much..
> 
> Peace..


What level of Law Enfor***ent? Municipal? County? State? or Federal? 

The most cost effective way to test for these substances is to use an immunoassay. The common test used by employers and done through a laboratory like Quest or LabCorps is a 6405N SAP 5-50 GC/MS. "Substance Abuse Panel," #5 indicating the number of substances tested for, and 50 indicating 50ng/ml the cutoff level for positive THC use, and GC/MS meaning Gas Chromatography/Mass Spectrometry used to test 'presumptive positive' tests. This means, if the immunoassay shows that you are positive for any particular substance, it will be CONFIRMED with a more accurate means of testing which is GC/MS. An immunoassay is simply a reactive substance on a stick, dipped into the urine. It can be rather fickle, and somewhat inaccurate, but is usually good enough to detect positives and negatives , most of the time. This is why and presumptive positive will be confirmed via GC/MS. 

However, for LE positions, particularly ones of importance, it is more likely a 10 or 11 panel immunoassay will be used, which tests for a much wider range of drugs, and some which require SPECIFIC immunoassay's in order to detect. If the agency is extremely hardcore, your urine will be screened through a GC/MS for all substances, and it can detect even the most minute amount of metabolites for various drugs. 

Here is an example of what a 12-panel immunoassay will check for - http://www.craigmedical.com/drug_test_12.htm

To answer your original question though, I have never heard of any cases of anabolic steroids being tested for without reasonable suspicion that the person is using them, especially not during pre-employment, unless your background or polygraph indicates prior use. Even then, because of the number of different steroids and their respective metabolites, it would be impossible, and very impractical, to test for every type of steroid known to man. If the test WERE to be run, it would be run for the most commonly used steroids, probably Testosterone , Nandrolone , and Stanazolol. I think you have nothing to worry about.

----------


## ecsaaron

I never got tested but I was hired in 1990. They did however have a few guys they tested because they couldnt keep their mouths shut and kept having to get bigger uniforms..That was a county sheriff job not feds and these are different times..Guess I didnt answer your question after I read it to myself

----------


## timekop

They won't test you specifically for roids. Mainly pot and coke. Simple urine sample.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Dont worry - its cool - you can break the law getting a job to arrest others for doing the same exact thing you are. 
No worries.

----------


## c21

It`s for prof staff, relax Mr Righteous

----------


## c21

Thanks to everyone for the input, I really appreciate it.
Be safe and take care.... Peace

----------


## grumpee

Just got to watch for the poly graph test. I know a few agencies in the US that use them and ask questions in regards to illegal substances

----------


## ecsaaron

> It`s for prof staff, relax Mr Righteous


 Agree c21,I just left that one alone.Wasent worth a response and a pissin contest

----------

